# Sovent systems



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Anybody Install sovent systems? I did (2) 8 story hotels in Steamboat Springs Co. with sovent. When you see them, they will blow a plumbers mind. No individual vents....

http://www.sovent.com/


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure if there is something special about the fitting but it does appear in the pictures that they are washing fixtures over other fixtures horizontally with no vent connection between the two. I'm all for wet vents which is what is commonly done here but this is not a wet vent. I'm pretty sure this would not pass here. It sort of looks like they couldn't make up there mind whether they wanted to use a "tree" or a "wet vent" and wound up getting neither.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Not sure if there is something special about the fitting but it does appear in the pictures that they are washing fixtures over other fixtures horizontally with no vent connection between the two. I'm all for wet vents which is what is commonly done here but this is not a wet vent. I'm pretty sure this would not pass here. It sort of looks like they couldn't make up there mind whether they wanted to use a "tree" or a "wet vent" and wound up getting neither.


Sovent is a engineered system dealing with gradiant hydrolics. ( I may not have spelled correctly) It breaks up the "plug" and turns it into droplets, and it falls rather than spin down the vert. line... Their systems are submitted to each city for approval for the project...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I hate Sovent but most of the Casinos in Las Vegas are using it.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I hate Sovent but most of the Casinos in Las Vegas are using it.
> 
> Mark


We installed them in '97-'98 what problems have you seen?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I did a few in orlando in 04-05. No problems yet


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

slickrick said:


> We installed them in '97-'98 what problems have you seen?


A lot of problems with sewer gas. There are certain casinos in Las Vegas where you can tell when you open the door to the hotel room whether they have SoVent or not. It is also much harder to do a remodel of a single unit in luxury condos when the time comes along.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If that were the case I would think that there would be law suits against sovent manufacturers and contractors.



ToUtahNow said:


> A lot of problems with sewer gas. There are certain casinos in Las Vegas where you can tell when you open the door to the hotel room whether they have SoVent or not. It is also much harder to do a remodel of a single unit in luxury condos when the time comes along.
> 
> Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There are that is why I know about them. It is not the system itself it is usually either the engineer, the original contractor or the TI contractor. Sovent only makes sense on limited projects so the percentage of plumbers and engineers is such a small population of plumbers and engineers in general there are a lot of mistakes made.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What are the names of the plaintive and defendant? I'd like to research the details of said suits.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> What are the names of the plaintive and defendant? I'd like to research the details of said suits.


I have done thousands of cases over the last 22-years and I can't think of a single case where I was allowed to name my client on the WWW.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, I didn't realize you were involved in the case.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont see why naming names would make any difference. Its public record. Cant file a lawsuit and then hide from it.


----------



## 1205blazer (Nov 28, 2009)

i am running into problems in dc with 4 differnt condo building suding,wc making noise i dont care for it much i am a old wet vent plumber


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

design looks great but all cast iron does, systems work ok no problems yet that I've heard of. some of the casinos are using this system. here in California it will never fly. no vents no go. good old yoke vents work great for the tall buildings, plenty of relief.


----------

